
The worldwide reputation of products produced in different countries - waqasaday
https://www.statista.com/chart/8654/mici-the-worlds-most-respected-made-in-labels/
======
VeejayRampay
Really surprised to see the UK so high in the rankings. It might be my French
bias talking, but it's a label that doesn't inspire confidence these days.

~~~
ucaetano
AFAIK, "Made in France" for mechanical/technological goods is usually seen as
"overpriced and fragile".

~~~
monsieurbanana
As French, I don't remember the last time I've seen "Made in France" for a
mechanical/technological good.

~~~
dx034
I'd guess the French rating is mostly due to the high quality food they
export. Same as Italy. Outside of Europe, you probably won't see a "made in
France" label on anything except for cheese, wine and champagne.

~~~
dagw
Also fashion. Paris is still considered one of the great fashion centers of
the world so any clothes coming out of there gets an extra reputation 'bonus'

------
her01n
It's interesting that the EU is rated so high, while its members so low. Any
manufacturer from for example Poland or Spain can select 'made in eu' label.

~~~
dagw
Agreed. I generally see "made in the EU" as a warning flag since it makes it
seem like for some reason they're too embarrassed to name the actual country
the product was made in.

~~~
raverbashing
Well you can usually find out "on the box" where they're located (funnily
enough the product that had this "most hidden" was from Belgium)

~~~
dagw
Or you have a company located in a 'good' European country that's trying to
hide that they're outsourcing all their manufacturing to a cheap EU country.
They hope you'll see German Company + Made in the EU and jump to the
conclusion that it's made in Germany.

------
waqasaday
Interestingly Made in Japan was considered cheap labour until Sony changed
that perception.

See this article from 1978: [http://people.com/archive/made-in-japan-once-was-
a-joke-akio...](http://people.com/archive/made-in-japan-once-was-a-joke-akio-
morita-of-sony-changed-all-that-vol-9-no-23/)

------
qume
>The index is calculated using the average weighted share of positive
assessments reached by each country.

From their methodology page. I would argue that there is just as much
information in the other end of the scale.

For instance, China is extremely respected, iPhone, and not, low cost
electronics, at the same time.

Maybe a country with no positive but also no negative associations would be
more desirable than one with split positive and negative ratings.

Would be nice to be able to browse the raw data.

~~~
twiss
I'm not sure that China is that respected in the public mind for the iPhone.
They came out last in this ranking, meaning not many positive associations,
and it's not for nothing that Apple writes "Designed in California" on the
back.

------
cyphar
It's important to note that "the import volume of each country is used as a
weighting factor". I don't know if they are referring to weighting their
participants responses based on their home country, or weighting the results
based on the country being ranked, but I feel this could bias the results
toward countries that are heavy exporters (like Germany).

~~~
dx034
You have to weight countries by some factor. Using imports is probably a good
idea to have a good representation of buying decisions. If you used population
you'd end up with a high share for India even though they import relatively
little, making the labels less important.

~~~
cyphar
But given that EU countries generally only import things from other EU
countries (due to the tariffs), it could similarly bias towards EU countries
that export to most of the EU (like Germany). That's not to say I don't agree
with the general placement of countries, I just think it's interesting how
many countries on the list are from the EU.

[I'm also a little surprised how well Australia and New Zealand ranked. I
didn't realise that we exported enough "Made in Australia" stuff to be listed
on something like this.]

~~~
danmaz74
> EU countries generally only import things from other EU countries

Actually EU countries have MASSIVE imports of Chinese goods, but we also
import from lots of other non-EU countries.

------
7373737373
[http://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/](http://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/)

------
tanilama
Interesting to see how Japan holds its place amongst all the scandals of some
of its biggest corporations recently.

~~~
dx034
The biggest scandal was probably airbags and there, most consumers won't know
the company or where it was from. Would've probably been different if it had
been consumer goods.

~~~
tanilama
The Kobe Steel scandal is pretty hot right now, where it has been exposed that
they are sending false quality report to customers, for years.

~~~
manojlds
Again, not consumer product right?

~~~
tanilama
But a lot of consumer products use it, like cars. I would say it definitely
cast doubt on customers' overall confidence on whether Made In Japan is worthy
of its price

------
dx034
I'd be curious to know why Ireland is so low on the list. Do they produce a
lot of cheap products? I would've expected them to be on a level with the UK
or France.

~~~
dagw
It's a measure of reputation not of actual manufacturing quality. Ireland
doesn't really have too much of a global reputation, good or bad, when it
comes to manufacturing.

------
agiamas
this is just a generalisation... made in's perceived value is different in
high end clothing, to manufacturing, to fine perfumes, to high tech.

------
jbchoo
Where is Made in Singapore! Singapore make great products :)

